
Google announces Project Shield: Protect your site from DDoS attacks - hackhackhack
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/10/21/google-announces-project-shield-protect-site-ddos-attacks-leveraging-companys-infrastructure/
======
runamok
So a competitor to CloudFlare
([https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/))?

